# Cute little female at Spun Silk



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

I don't know if this is current or not.

Cute little one for anyone looking :wub: 

http://www.spunsilkmaltese.org/AvailableMaltese.html


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

what a little cutie! I really admire Jeanne of Spunsilk - very nice lady.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She's a cute little doll and the price is so good! Wish I needed another. 

:Cosy says "mom, I'm not sharin' my bed again!!!"

Cosy, honey...it's MY bed I share with you.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I absolutely adore Jeanne and her Maltese. She was extremely helpful when I was in search of our 2nd Maltese. What a sweet little girl on her website! Usually she does keep it updated with puppies so I bet this girl is still available!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh my....she is darling. :tender: 

So....do you *ever *get over 'puppy-fever'? :confused1:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Mar 4 2010, 06:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892443


> She's a cute little doll and the price is so good! Wish I needed another.
> 
> :Cosy says "mom, I'm not sharin' my bed again!!!"
> 
> Cosy, honey...it's MY bed I share with you. [/B]




LOL :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:smheat: Oh my goodness.....they don't come much cuter than that!!!!


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

ohh my goodness, what a sweetie! i hope someone springs for her so we can watch her pretty little face grow up!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

wow she's adorable!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Mar 4 2010, 04:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892483


> Oh my....she is darling. :tender:
> 
> So....do you *ever *get over 'puppy-fever'? :confused1:[/B]


The answer is NO. lol

But...I do bring myself back to reality when I think about having to bathe, clip, and pick up poop for a THIRD Maltese. lol Oh, and hear a 3rd Maltese barking also -- Amazing how fast puppy fever can go away just as fast as it came!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh my, she is such a cutie!! That's a great price too.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

what a little sweetheart :wub2:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

aww! what a cutie!


----------



## LuvMyBaby (Apr 8, 2010)

I just got this CUTE baby from Jeanne Riney at Spunsilk. She is just as adorable as her picture. Jeanne was amazing to deal with. Thanks Stacy for the referral.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

LuvMyBaby said:


> I just got this CUTE baby from Jeanne Riney at Spunsilk. She is just as adorable as her picture. Jeanne was amazing to deal with. Thanks Stacy for the referral.


Congrats on your new baby! Jeanne's babies are adorable! I like your user name too.:blush:


----------



## LuvMyBaby (Apr 8, 2010)

Her babies are great. I lost mine in October and have been looking for 4 1/2 months. This one is perfect! Jeanne was great about sending videos so we could experience her personality before we bought her. She also made flying this little one from St. Louis to Houston easy.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

LuvMyBaby said:


> Her babies are great. I lost mine in October and have been looking for 4 1/2 months. This one is perfect! Jeanne was great about sending videos so we could experience her personality before we bought her. She also made flying this little one from St. Louis to Houston easy.


I'm so glad everything went well and your new baby is home with you! Pictures, please? :blush:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Congrats on getting this little doll! Isn't Jeanne wonderful??? I loved speaking with her when I was looking for my 2nd.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

LuvMyBaby said:


> I just got this CUTE baby from Jeanne Riney at Spunsilk. She is just as adorable as her picture. Jeanne was amazing to deal with. Thanks Stacy for the referral.


CONGRATS!!! :chili:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

congrats! she is so adorable and pretty! can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

I can't wait to see pictures!:aktion033: She sounds like a little doll:wub:


----------



## LuvMyBaby (Apr 8, 2010)

I have been so busy with the new baby that I don't have many pictures. Here is a picture of my younger son with her on the day we got her. She has brought JOY back into our home. There is nothing like the love and dedication of a Maltese!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

LuvMyBaby said:


> I have been so busy with the new baby that I don't have many pictures. Here is a picture of my younger son with her on the day we got her. She has brought JOY back into our home. There is nothing like the love and dedication of a Maltese!
> 
> View attachment 85885


 
Aww!!! She is just adorable! What little bundle of fluff she is. I just love her :wub:


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

I must be blind! I only saw that tgey were watching a few of their boys. I did not see a little giRl for sale,


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

LuvMyBaby said:


> I have been so busy with the new baby that I don't have many pictures. Here is a picture of my younger son with her on the day we got her. She has brought JOY back into our home. There is nothing like the love and dedication of a Maltese!
> 
> View attachment 85885


Oh hey Cherise!! So glad to see you here!! I'm soo happy you were able to find your perfect baby!!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

LuvMyBaby said:


> I have been so busy with the new baby that I don't have many pictures. Here is a picture of my younger son with her on the day we got her. She has brought JOY back into our home. There is nothing like the love and dedication of a Maltese!
> 
> View attachment 85885



Congrats on your new baby. :aktion033:

Love this picture. I had to do a double-take :w00t: as--at least in this photo--your son looks a lot like my older brother.


----------



## LuvMyBaby (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks Stacy for referring me to Jeanne. She was wonderful to work with and I adore my little Chloe. And thank you so much for encouraging me to stay away from the puppy mills and BYB when I was getting discouraged in my search. I didn't WANT to go that route, but I was getting desperate.


----------

